# I’m new and don’t know anything…



## ChonkyMeows.old.Train (8 mo ago)

Hi I’m brand new to the model train/locomotive scene. I was wondering if anyone could help me out and tell me what I have. I acquired a decently old locomotive from my grandpa and don’t know much about it. I just know that it’s an old Aristo Craft North Pole G scale. If anyone wants to talk and help me out it would be much appreciated!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I had an Aristocraft outdoor G scale layout up until about 10 years ago which was about the same time they went out of business. They made various types of locomotives and their smaller steam engines were the 0-4-0 switcher and 2-4-2 Rodgers in various road names. They also made some novelty train sets like the Teddy Bear, Circus and the North Pole using one of those model locomotives, probably the switcher but I'm not sure. Do you know if it runs and are you looking to add to it or sell it?


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Well that scale is often for some kind of outdoor layout or track, something in the yard. I've been thinking myself of just getting one and "100ft" of track, cutting the grass low and running a loop over a weekend just for fun.

I believe from a control point of view the 2 most popular options are analog dc and digital dcc.

In the first, you twist a dial which increases or decreases the voltage to the track, the engine responds by either speeding up or slowing down.

The other has digital electronics in the engine and controller. Commands which to you are button pushes, make the engine do things.

I'm not that familiar with g scale market offering s so I don't really know what the market options are there but it's surely similar to some of the other popular but smaller scales.

So anyway, get a few parts together, power source, find a flat enough place outside, put the track out, ensure connectivity, provide power to it, set engine on track... Set it going.

Get out the bbq, and enjoy ...


----------



## ChonkyMeows.old.Train (8 mo ago)

Gramps said:


> I had an Aristocraft outdoor G scale layout up until about 10 years ago which was about the same time they went out of business. They made various types of locomotives and their smaller steam engines were the 0-4-0 switcher and 2-4-2 Rodgers in various road names. They also made some novelty train sets like the Teddy Bear, Circus and the North Pole using one of those model locomotives, probably the switcher but I'm not sure. Do you know if it runs and are you looking to add to it or sell it?


I don’t really know yet. I’m still deciding if I want to get more into the hobby or to sell it.


----------



## ChonkyMeows.old.Train (8 mo ago)

Gramps said:


> I had an Aristocraft outdoor G scale layout up until about 10 years ago which was about the same time they went out of business. They made various types of locomotives and their smaller steam engines were the 0-4-0 switcher and 2-4-2 Rodgers in various road names. They also made some novelty train sets like the Teddy Bear, Circus and the North Pole using one of those model locomotives, probably the switcher but I'm not sure. Do you know if it runs and are you looking to add to it or sell it?


Do you know any good websites or places to look if I were to sell?


----------



## ChonkyMeows.old.Train (8 mo ago)

Severn said:


> Well that scale is often for some kind of outdoor layout or track, something in the yard. I've been thinking myself of just getting one and "100ft" of track, cutting the grass low and running a loop over a weekend just for fun.
> 
> I believe from a control point of view the 2 most popular options are analog dc and digital dcc.
> 
> ...


Well now I know that I have the digital electronic controls thanks to you! Also, that G scales are usually used outside. Thanks so much!


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

There's nothing preventing one from using them inside of course, it's just that are big. But if you have the room, then try it. If you have a bit of track, a sunny day... maybe a driveway, sidewalk, garage floor... or even just a nice flat spot of ground, you might try to put up a few feet of track and just see if it goes...


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

ChonkyMeows.old.Train said:


> Well now I know that I have the digital electronic controls thanks to you! Also, that G scales are usually used outside. Thanks so much!


Digital electronic controls, as described in post #3, refer to DCC power. As I said earlier, Aristo went out of business about 10 years ago and I do not recall them ever having DCC locomotives especially in these smaller locos that came with starter sets. In your first post you said you had the locomotive. Now it seems that you have some type of power source. Why not tell us everything that came with the locomotive?


----------



## ChonkyMeows.old.Train (8 mo ago)

Gramps said:


> Digital electronic controls, as described in post #3, refer to DCC power. As I said earlier, Aristo went out of business about 10 years ago and I do not recall them ever having DCC locomotives especially in these smaller locos that came with starter sets. In your first post you said you had the locomotive. Now it seems that you have some type of power source. Why not tell us everything that came with the locomotive?


Sorry I guess I’m confused haha. I really don’t know much about this and I think I must have read the post wrong sorry for the confusion. I don’t know what to add or talk about in these posts. Just trying to get into it and see if it’s something for me.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

No problem, let's go back to square one. Do you think you can post a photo of the locomotive even though I'm sure what you have is either the 0-4-0 or the 2-4-2 which is what came with these novelty sets, usually with the 0-4-0 switcher. If the engine has no small wheels and four large wheels it's the 0-4-0. If it has two small wheels before and behind four large wheels it's the 2-4-2. I'm basing this on my memory that Aristcraft's novelty sets only used these small locos, usually the 0-4-0 but I'm not sure about the North Pole set. Having said all this, you have to determine if the engine actually runs before deciding how to go forward. If nothing else you can put it on a shelf and have memories of your grandpa.


----------



## ChonkyMeows.old.Train (8 mo ago)

Gramps said:


> No problem, let's go back to square one. Do you think you can post a photo of the locomotive even though I'm sure what you have is either the 0-4-0 or the 2-4-2 which is what came with these novelty sets, usually with the 0-4-0 switcher. If the engine has no small wheels and four large wheels it's the 0-4-0. If it has two small wheels before and behind four large wheels it's the 2-4-2. I'm basing this on my memory that Aristcraft's novelty sets only used these small locos, usually the 0-4-0 but I'm not sure about the North Pole set. Having said all this, you have to determine if the engine actually runs before deciding how to go forward. If nothing else you can put it on a shelf and have memories of your grandpa.


Ok. I’m not with the train currently as it’s at my other house, but I can tell you that it runs really well and everything works. I can post a photo Saturday if that works.


----------



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

A circle of G scale track fits perfectly under the Christmas tree, be a great place to enjoy the set each year. Being a "north pole" set, that was sort of what it was sold for, to run under the tree. They are usually much quieter running than your typical O gauge Lionel set up. I can run my LGB set under the tree all day/evening and barely know its running sound wise.


----------

